

A Newbs Accidental Dive into Webscraping - dirhuynh
http://dirhuynh.github.io/2013/10/16/accidental-dive-into-ruby-powered-webscraping.html

======
arxanas
The hash fragment of a URL is not sent to the server by a browser. If you see
dynamic data like that in a URL's fragment, you can conclude that it's useless
to query the URL programatically by varying the fragment and that loading data
is done by Javascript.

